# facebook fans



## ccpainting (Oct 17, 2007)

facebook.com/cartercustompaintingllc  become my fan and I will do the same for your business. Thanks!

you can friend me here too:https:https://www.facebook.com/cartercustompainting


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

CC.
I hope you don't mind a little unsolicited advice?
Your page (the first link) is the one you should be promoting.
Your profile (the second link) is really only supposed to be used by a person, FB could delete it for violating the TOS, although it rarely happens.
The bigger issue is that your page, which is public and searchable, has no current content, while all the nifty photos of your work (love the stripes) are only viewable to your "friends".
Most people do not want to "friend" a business, because that means *you* can see what is on their personal page.

Asking for and reciprocating likes on your business does not do much good, unless you use the opportunity to share content. For example, ABC Painting sees your striped wall picture and shares it on their page and asks, "Would you like to stripe your walls? We can do that!" and then potential customers might check out ABC painting for more info.
Hope that makes sense!


----------



## ccpainting (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks! it seems to be working because I post pics of my work and friends see it.I have got some work from it. I need to work on the business page for sure


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I have been bugging the person in charge of our FB page to update it. I like to make daily posts and she likes to make weekly posts or when we complete a job. We offer more than basic painting and I want to push some of the specialty stuff more than a basic paint job.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

cdpainting said:


> I have been bugging the person in charge of our FB page to update it. I like to make daily posts and she likes to make weekly posts or when we complete a job. We offer more than basic painting and I want to push some of the specialty stuff more than a basic paint job.


You should be able to have more than one admin and you can both post, why not?


----------



## Roamer (Jul 5, 2010)

We have four admins for our page. We typically post once a week. We don't want to inundate peoples feeds with too many 'how great are we' posts. We lean toward interesting jobs or funny and unusual things that have happened during the week.


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

I agree Roamer. We add content at least once a week for the months we are outside. If someone was adding daily, they get hidden. 
Quite frankly, it's obnoxious


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

How often you post depends on many factors, mostly on you business goals.
Facebook's has pinpoint targeting that not many can match.
You can also check your engagement numbers. 
Once a day is an average we aim for.


----------

